# ipad misconceptions cleared up



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

This is the place to clear up misconceptions about ipad, list ones you've seen and the facts.

You are not required to purchase a data plan to have access to the internet. On both the wifi only and the wifi+ 3g you can access the internet with any open wireless network. You have the OPTION of purchasing a cellular 3g data plan for times when you are outside of an open wifi network.

iPad can run any app in the iTunes store that is labeled as "compatible with ipad" or "compatible with iphone, ipod touch and ipad"

Just because an app says "compatible with iphone, ipod touch and ipad" does not mean the screen will be ipod touch size and require 2x to be full screen. It may or it may not. Apps with the "compatible with iphone, ipod touch and ipad" label may include coding that specializes the app for each device. The kindle app is one such example but I've found this in other apps also and likely we will see this as more apps get updated for ipad specifics.

The ipad manual can be found here http://support.apple.com/manuals/#ipad

There is also one listed in ipads safari app under booksmarks it's titled ipad user guide.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The power to your iPod is NOT turned off when it shuts itself down or when you lightly press the "power" button. The kindle is then in sleep mode and still using power. To actually turn it off. Hold the power button down for awhile till you see a slider at top off screen that says "slide to power off". If you slide the slider, your kindle is off. This will save power on a long plane trip, and is needed during plane takeoffs and landings.

Next one is purely according to apple rep at class tonight. I am not speaking from experience. He stated that iPod or iPhone chargers that look similar and fit will NOT charge iPad. He couldn't rule out them damaging iPad. He stated only iPad charger will do.

Typed from my recliner on my iPad!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Next one is purely according to apple rep at class tonight. I am not speaking from experience. He stated that iPod or iPhone chargers that look similar and fit will NOT charge iPad.


Seriously? Did he state why? I've been using the same charger that I use for my iPhone for my iPad and it has been charging just fine.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If he explained, I don't recall. It may have some relation to the problems with USB charging on some USB ports. But as has been posted here, supposedly any USB will charge iPad, even if not showing as such. An apple rep told me when I bought my iPad that I didn't need iTunes or even a computer to use my iPad, and when i gotnhome I found that wasn't the case. So even apple reps can be wrong!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

The iPad is a hungry little baby. It has 2 very large lithium batteries linked in sequence that are used for power. The power plug included with the iPad is 10 watts, much higher than the one for the iPod or iPhone. It will work, but will charge much slower than the iPad power plug. As far as USB charging goes, older USB 2.0 ports deliver 0.5 amp, which is only enough to charge the iPad when it’s off. Newer machines that feature USB ports conforming to Battery Charging v1.1 standards, and the iPad’s own power outlet, have enough power that the iPad can draw the full 1.5 amps it needs to recharge the battery while it’s running. The newer version of USB is only found on the very latest of the Mac Pro computers. This is information according to the USB Implementers Forum.

Best Wishes!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Next one is purely according to apple rep at class tonight. I am not speaking from experience. He stated that iPod or iPhone chargers that look similar and fit will NOT charge iPad. He couldn't rule out them damaging iPad. He stated only iPad charger will do.


This is not true. According to the official Apple documentation, it will charge just fine (albeit slower) from a USB port, iPod charger, or iPhone charger. The fastest charge is had with the 10W power adapter that comes in the box, but the other methods do work and will NOT damage it.

It will not charge while in use and attached to a standard High-power USB 2.0 port, because the USB 2.0 spec only permits 2.5W of current from a single port, and the iPad uses 2.48W on average. When it is in sleep mode, it will slowly charge. Many newer macs (2008 and up) and some newer PCs (HP is doing it too) have USB ports that also double as "USB Charging Ports" (this is what they're called in the USB spec) and provide 5W or a little more. These WILL charge the device slowly while it's in use, and at a moderate rate when it's asleep.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

planet_janet said:


> Seriously? Did he state why? I've been using the same charger that I use for my iPhone for my iPad and it has been charging just fine.


That's not true - either he misspoke or was misunderstood. The iPhone chargers will charge an iPad just fine, if they're plugged into the wall. The iPad sucks too much power to charge over USB through a computer, is the issue.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Can you use an iPAD charger to charge an iPHONE? I'm sure itips will come out with an ipad connection, but if not it would be nice to only have to bring one Apple charger.

Also, anyone know if the iphone level of car FM transmitters can work on an ipad? We had to get new ones to go from ipod to iphone (to allow for car charging), not looking forward to having to do it again.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

geko29 said:


> This is not true. According to the official Apple documentation, it will charge just fine (albeit slower) from a USB port, iPod charger, or iPhone charger. The fastest charge is had with the 10W power adapter that comes in the box, but the other methods do work and will NOT damage it.


Excellent, thanks.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

New non-Apple charger.

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/scosche-announces-new-ipad-chargers/


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Can you use an iPAD charger to charge an iPHONE? I'm sure itips will come out with an ipad connection, but if not it would be nice to only have to bring one Apple charger.


Yes. The iPhone will only draw 5W, even though the charger can supply more.



jason10mm said:


> Also, anyone know if the iphone level of car FM transmitters can work on an ipad? We had to get new ones to go from ipod to iphone (to allow for car charging), not looking forward to having to do it again.


The charging methodology hasn't changed--the reason you had to re-buy before was because your old chargers used firewire charging, and support was dropped. As for the actual FM audio transmission, I haven't tried it but don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been meaning to post for awhile--while I was exchanging my ipad due to wifi problems, an Apple CS rep approached me and chatted while I was waiting around. He volunteered unasked that the iPhone charger would not charge the iPad!  He said it was because iPhone has a 5 watt charger, while ipad uses a 10 watt charger. But we have enough reports here about iphone chargers working welll but slow, that I think we can view the Apple line about chargers as busted.

I myself proved last night that normal USB ports will charge an ipad.  I left my ipad plugged into my PC USB port overnight.  This morning it was about 2/3 of the way charged, so I left it going while i'm at work. Should be good when I get home.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Can you use an iPAD charger to charge an iPHONE?


Just my 2 cents. When we purchased our IPad, the salesman was specific in saying that we should not use the IPad charger on IPhones or ITouch's etc due to the fact that it is 10 watt. He implied that the IPhone, etc would get fried. At least, that is what he told us.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Honestly, there is no way to tell the difference. I already had a charger that looked exactly like the one that came with ipad. Unless I mark one, I'd never be able to tell them apart. I charged my ipad just fine plugged directly into the wall with my iphone charger. Just because I was too lazy to get up out of bed and get the ipad specific one before I went to sleep.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Just my 2 cents. When we purchased our IPad, the salesman was specific in saying that we should not use the IPad charger on IPhones or ITouch's etc due to the fact that it is 10 watt. He implied that the IPhone, etc would get fried. At least, that is what he told us.


Judging by this thread, it sounds like nearly all Apple salesmen are idiots, and can be safely ignored.  Electricity simply does not work that way, otherwise every single device in your house would explode the moment you plugged it in. Your wall outlet can provide ~2500 watts, but your computer only uses around 200, so that's how much it draws. Likewise with the iPhone. You could plug it into a 100W charger, and if the peak charging current is 5W, that charger will put out 5W.

For example, my bluetooth speakerphone doesn't charge any faster when plugged into the Motorola Droid's 850Ma (4.335W) charger than it does when plugged into its own (500Ma). But boy does the speakerphone's charger get hot when I plug the Droid into i, because the phone draws more current than the charger is meant to provide.


----------

